# SRR Traffic Safety Consulting [March/April ]



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*March/April 2006 Course Schedule* 


*March 22, Alcohol Sting Operations 2006 WNEC Springfield, MA*

We have all had our dealings with problems bars or package stores, this course provides the latest updates to successfully rectify some of the issues you may be facing. Live in a college town that may be having loud drunken parties? This is the course you need to take.

http://srrtraining.com/AlcoholSting2005.html

*March 27-31, Criminal Investigation Course Natick, MA NEW!*

This brand new course focuses on criminal investigative techniques for new or relatively new detectives or the veteran detective that has been looking for a review course with new twists in investigative procedures. Taught by a cadre of seasoned investigators from the NYPD, these individuals will tell you that they are no different than you are, they have just had more calls for service. In fact, they will tell you that your job may be more difficult because you may be your agency's only detective where they have the support of many. Numerous strategies, proven techniques and "hands-on" exercises fill a week of information sharing as well as networking with other investigators across the region.

http://srrtraining.com/CriminalInvestigationCourse.html

*April 10-14, Pedestrian/Bicycle Crash Investigation Lowell, MA Police Academy*


This comprehensive five (5) day class will explore the unique dynamics that officers are faced with in investigating a pedestrian or a bicycle crash. So many uncertainties exist and these are some of the most challenged cases when they are argued in a courtroom. Was the operator going too fast? Did the pedestrian step out in front of the operator? What role did perception/reaction time play? How reliable are windshield head strikes in determining operator speed? Summer is coming, are you prepared to properly investigate these crashes?
http://srrtraining.com/pedCrash.html

*April 10-14, 2006 CAD Zone Milford, MA*

This class is designed for both crash investigators and criminal investigators as the CAD Zone software is applicable to the needs of each professional.

With today's technology, gone will soon be the days of sketching crime scenes and crash scenes with a pencil and a measuring tape. Computer software allows us to create 3-D replications with extremely high precision in a fraction of the time. Officers can then save their diagrams on their computers and have them ready for courtroom presentation.


http://srrtraining.com/cadBasic.html

*April 20-21, SRO's: The First Line of Defense Against Gang Activities in Our Schools North Reading, MA*

With the proliferation of gangs and their violence, School Resource Officers are the first line of defense in any community. Gangs are rapidly spreading to cities and towns everywhere and schools have become their most common recruiting ground and, sad to say, a frequent battle ground. Is your school prepared to deal with a gang problem? Are the telltale signs already there? Do the kids know what is going on? Chances are, most school administrators and faculty have little knowledge of what to look for. If you are an SRO, this is the course for you and them to attend.
http://srrtraining.com/SROsTheFirstLineofDefenseAgainstGangs.htm

*April 24-26 CompStat: Crimefighting, Proactive Strategies and Leadership *
*Natick, MA*

Are you a police chief, sheriff or ranking officer within your department? Are you expected to provide leadership not only to your agency, but to your community in regard to 
crimefighting? Does it sometimes seem overwhelming? Do you sometimes feel if you could get away to discuss certain issues with others in your field, you could return recharged and be a better leader? You are not alone and if so, join others in your position to be taught by some of the most experienced leaders in law enforcement.
http://srrtraining.com/CompStat.html

Chief Reggie Redfern (Ret.)
President/CEO

*SRR Traffic Safety Consulting*
*198 East Street
Easthampton, MA 01027-1212
413-527-6072
[email protected]*


----------

